

How to jailbreak iOS 6 and install Cydia - shakyboy86
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/09/19/how-to-jailbreak-ios-6-and-install-cydia/

======
saurik
There are reasons why the jailbreak isn't officially out yet: you should not
do this, and you should wait for the actual official release of redsn0w.

